# Morrocan travel is back.



## Drover (Apr 5, 2022)

Maritime links between Morocco and Spain to resume at the beginning of April
					

The opening of maritime connections between Morocco and Spain is expected to resume at the beginning of April. This decision comes after Rabat decided to close the borders for months. According to sources in the daily Rue, the first voyage will be organised for 7 April next, and will leave from...




					atalayar.com


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Apr 5, 2022)

Lovely, but I don't take the camper, I prefer to fly and backpack.


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 5, 2022)

May alla be with you.


----------



## Biggarmac (Apr 5, 2022)

In Marrakesh just now (fly back on Thursday).  They had two years of no tourists up till mid Feb.  We have been thanked multiple times for coming on holiday here.  That is even from people who were not trying to sell us anything.


----------



## st3v3 (Apr 5, 2022)

I'd make sure I'm home before November, just in case Russia has any army left...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511310415380332555


----------



## Boris7 (Apr 5, 2022)

st3v3 said:


> I'd make sure I'm home before November, just in case Russia has any army left...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511310415380332555


That may actually prove to be good advice. A fuller answer could be considered political so I’ll stop now.


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 5, 2022)

Boris7 said:


> That may actually prove to be good advice. A fuller answer could be considered political so I’ll stop now.


I have just had my gob tapped up being an Ulsterman LOL.


----------



## GMJ (Apr 6, 2022)

It's a trip we fancy doing. How many of you folks have done this?


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 6, 2022)

Me i went for a bus day trip after getting married in gib, £20 for a day trip breakfast/dinner and tour of the town along with a run up the coast, nice place but very poor people and lots of beggars, like being back in the bible times, don't go near the camels as they stink to high heavens.


----------



## mark61 (Apr 6, 2022)

Here you go Trev. Off to the kebab shop.
Bit east of Morocco though.


----------



## GMJ (Apr 6, 2022)

We fancy taking the MH across for 2-3 nights on one of our winter trips to Spain.


----------



## Drover (Apr 6, 2022)

GMJ said:


> We fancy taking the MH across for 2-3 nights on one of our winter trips to Spain.


I know people who have been and prefer it over Spain.
I fancy a few weeks there but the wife isn't so keen.
Apparently it is very cheap


----------



## GMJ (Apr 7, 2022)

We'd do a few nights just as a recce trip to start with. If all goes well then we'd have to see. My main concern I think would be hygiene, eating out, food and drink...that kind of stuff. I don't like to judge as I haven't been but when Mrs GMJ went to Tunisia some years ago she contracted a very dangerous bout of gastroenteritis ...so she is very wary.


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 7, 2022)

Drover said:


> I know people who have been and prefer it over Spain.
> I fancy a few weeks there but the wife isn't so keen.
> Apparently it is very cheap


It is cheap, but beware as the locals will strip you down to the undies in seconds if you blink.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Apr 7, 2022)

GMJ said:


> It's a trip we fancy doing. How many of you folks have done this?


Do you mean with a van?
I haven't taken a van but as a single, older female have back packed several times. I love it. Have never had any problems and people have been very friendly. Please don't make the assumption that moroccans are untrustworthy arabs.
I understand that they are discouraging wild camping and you now have to use sites. These are often full of French. 
Go and have a lovely time, it is different from England so enjoy that.


----------



## GMJ (Apr 7, 2022)

GMJ said:


> We fancy taking the MH across for 2-3 nights on one of our winter trips to Spain.



um...yes  

...and no assumptions made here regarding what you said tbh.


----------



## Biggarmac (Apr 7, 2022)

GMJ said:


> We'd do a few nights just as a recce trip to start with. If all goes well then we'd have to see. My main concern I think would be hygiene, eating out, food and drink...that kind of stuff. I don't like to judge as I haven't been but when Mrs GMJ went to Tunisia some years ago she contracted a very dangerous bout of gastroenteritis ...so she is very wary.


Just back from a flying trip to Morrocco. It is a great place to visit.  Just going over to Ceuta or Tangier Med will give you no idea about the rest of the country.  A short visit will not let you get to see the place properly.  They are very happy to have visitors again after 2 years with no tourist income.  Its not as baclward a country as many think.


----------



## UFO (Apr 8, 2022)

We were in Morocco for nearly 4 weeks in early 2015, always felt safe even when wild camping. We could have stayed longer.

Driving very easy, people friendly and helpful - Marrakech was a pleasant surprise as we expected that we would be continuously hasseled, which we were not.

Well set up for van travelling - campsites and guardian parking for a small fee.  We wildcamped for around one third of the time, one night at a time and never a problem.

Ignore the scare stories, especially from those who have never even been there!  

Here's our route and our overnight spots.


----------



## jagmanx (May 24, 2022)

My first Exodus "Adventure tour"
Arrived at Marrakesh airport and were greeted by seeing a nasty accident.
Cyclist hit and blood and guts everywhere !
Got my wallet nicked and returned in the main square.
3 weeks camping travelling in an old army truck this was1992 ! 
Loved it !
Images


----------



## n brown (May 24, 2022)

loved it . so many funny moments there's not room .the garage guy handing me a  joint while he filled my van , being chased through the Rif mountains by dope farmers trying to sell their crop, having a tickling match with a fat copper - i won ,he fell down in hysterics , bribing another one after going through a stop sign ,pretending to be norwegian to put off the multilingual street kids , seeing my van gearbox going by in a wheelbarrow as i was negotiating a price to fix it - he got the job !
etc etc . absolute laugh a minute .
when your vans surrounded by kids , pick the biggest and ask him to be a guardian . any problems with the locals , talk to a copper , but don't do this lightly ! they'll take the tourist side of course . trust the parking guardiens ,they're cheap and diligent . take unwanted clothes and tools  for barter don't know if it's still true ,but the kids loved biros ,pencils and paper ,small toys when we were there . if a kid offers to carry your shopping at a market , let him , he's learning to be a wage earner and it's worth a few dirham to let him . 
never ever insult or belittle a local , and don't be too worried if they keep hold of your hand after a greeting !


----------



## trevskoda (May 24, 2022)

n brown said:


> loved it . so many funny moments there's not room .the garage guy handing me a  joint while he filled my van , being chased through the Rif mountains by dope farmers trying to sell their crop, having a tickling match with a fat copper - i won ,he fell down in hysterics , bribing another one after going through a stop sign ,pretending to be norwegian to put off the multilingual street kids , seeing my van gearbox going by in a wheelbarrow as i was negotiating a price to fix it - he got the job !
> etc etc . absolute laugh a minute .
> when your vans surrounded by kids , pick the biggest and ask him to be a guardian . any problems with the locals , talk to a copper , but don't do this lightly ! they'll take the tourist side of course . trust the parking guardiens ,they're cheap and diligent . take unwanted clothes and tools  for barter don't know if it's still true ,but the kids loved biros ,pencils and paper ,small toys when we were there . if a kid offers to carry your shopping at a market , let him , he's learning to be a wage earner and it's worth a few dirham to let him .
> never ever insult or belittle a local , and don't be too worried if they keep hold of your hand after a greeting !


And if he is a lad with lippy on, run like fook.


----------



## saxonborg (May 24, 2022)

GMJ said:


> We'd do a few nights just as a recce trip to start with. If all goes well then we'd have to see. My main concern I think would be hygiene, eating out, food and drink...that kind of stuff. I don't like to judge as I haven't been but when Mrs GMJ went to Tunisia some years ago she contracted a very dangerous bout of gastroenteritis ...so she is very wary.


I lived in Casablanca for 18 months in the seventies, never had a problem with hygiene or the quality of food, sensible precautions and you should have no problems.


----------



## rugbyken (May 25, 2022)

was looking at nipping over to morocco to circumvent the 90 days but the usual trip across to ceuta  that used to mean you don’t need visas etc now works against the 90 day ! to get your passport stamped in tangiers to prove you’ve been out the shengen zone makes dogs liable to quarantine i believe ?


----------



## Boris7 (May 27, 2022)

Been 4 times, but not in the MH or flying.

Works van, 3 Casablanca and 1 Marrakesh trips.

last one 2012.

game of 2 half’s, some great moments and some nightmares


----------



## mark61 (May 27, 2022)

Boris7 said:


> Been 4 times, but not in the MH or flying.
> 
> Works van, 3 Casablanca and 1 Marrakesh trips.
> 
> ...


The way its meant to be


----------

